# New rod building supply shop in Hampton, VA



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has been in there yet, its the new tackle shop on King street, they got a bunch of rod building supplies and blanks?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That should be Rod Father if I am not mistaken. From what I have seen on FB, they have some good deals going on.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Sent them a message on face book, they just posted a bunch of pics of stuff in stock. they have both Rainshadow 1509's and 1209's in stock. wonder where they found those???


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

andrew k said:


> Sent them a message on face book, they just posted a bunch of pics of stuff in stock. they have both Rainshadow 1509's and 1209's in stock. wonder where they found those???


Batson will special make these in quanitities of 25 on special order. Has been that way since they discontinued them


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

can someone post a link to the FB page


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/rodfatherva


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

good store went there last week lots of rods


----------



## Double07 (May 31, 2013)

Went in there today and a ton and I mean a ton of various $10 blanks in different sizes and ratings...what a steal. He also had some SU1209's which were 10' one piece and rated 5-12oz, those will not last long at all!


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, he's great. Lots of stuff. Blanks, guides, just about all you would want. Do wish they would get some slick butts and bstlg guides in at some point.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Capt. Ray Brown (the owner or co-owner) is a good man!!! I can't wait to check the store out as well. Tom


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Capt Ray Brown is the Bomb! Treared me right when he had Fishstix


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

answer to prayer!:fishing:


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Was in there yesterday and the inventory doubled or tripled since last week!! It's really coming together and he will be the go to for custom builders in Hampton Roads in short order!


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt Ray is the owner and is planning on building it back up like Fish Sticks. Had a nice conversation with him the other day. Also picked up two of the 1209's not sure what im going to do with them yet.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

called, left vm, and sent email (im not on FB).... waiting for response, need a stick!


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

just a follow up, have everything worked out, getting blank soon... great service


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Dang!
I was in there a few weeks ago just kicking around and everyone was as nice as they could be.
I didn't know the connection between the shop and Capt. Ray Brown.
I have a CTS Heaver that he built quite a while back that I absolutely love.
I'll bet he would get a kick out of seeing it again!
TjB




junkmansj said:


> Capt Ray Brown is the Bomb! Treared me right when he had Fishstix


----------

